# Looking for Seiko maritime 5Y37



## Mike91 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all,

i ve owned a Seiko 5Y37 10 years ago,i gave it as a gift to a friend.lucky man..
Today i would like to purchase one again..
Any seller or shop names in this forum ?
Best regards Mike


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Is this a 24 hour watch?


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

I did a bit of digging and found this pic. Looks like a 24h to me. Quite an interesting looking watch. I would like to know more too!


----------



## philden (Jun 1, 2007)

These are nice watches, I have one. They appear on Ebay from time to time. A true 24 hour watch with the interesting feature that the minute hand rotates once every two hours, so you can read the minutes from either end. Andre's site has pictures of three of the variants here:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~andres55/24gal!seiko.htm

Phil.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the post and explanation. That minute hand is trippy...I didn't "get" it until you explained


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

There's thread here on WUS with some nice pictures:


----------



## RPZ (Nov 11, 2009)

I like that one. _Stylish, very_ unique and distinctive in appearance - while still very practical. A sharp timepiece!


----------

